# tire question



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

i have an f250 diesel with tires who's treads wouldnt pass inspection....just wondering, when i let them down to 20 psi will they still drive well in the sand?


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

in my experience, tire tread dont mean sh-t in the sand. its all about foot print. airing down your tires is the best way to increase the foot print of your tire. wide tires help a little also.


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

Air down and you will do fine,even better with not much tread....


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Yep as they said air them down and go for it. My truck was set up for deep mud rock and alike so on the beach I did in wayyyyy to easy. I have to be carefull.


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

nice truck GreenFord........


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## oldsalt737 (Apr 8, 2009)

Worn tires are probably the best sand tire you could use. Just *air down *and go. The more tread you have, the more you dig. And remember, HIGH RANGE 4X4.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

oldsalt737 said:


> Worn tires are probably the best sand tire you could use. Just *air down *and go. The more tread you have, the more you dig. And remember, HIGH RANGE 4X4.


what does HIGH RANGE 4x4 mean? dont use 4 wheel low?


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

i think that the "torqueness" of low range will make your tires try to dig in, and get you stuck.


----------



## fish4kings2 (Jan 25, 2007)

*high range*

i'm a little confused! do you use hi range or lowe range? don't mean to sound dumb but i will be taking my 88 suburan to the fort so i myself want tobe sure,this will be my frist time driving on the beach.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

4X4 High...

Sandcrab


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Now my F250 Diesel seems to like 4 low better in the soft sand unless I am driving on hard packed sand,, 4 low will spin less but drive like ya have brains and don't stomp on it


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

i had a 2 wheel drive beach beeter and the bald tires did better than the new tires. i use this truck for beach purposes only we keep it in corova. like said above, the wider your foot print the better and i will agree aggressive tread tends to dig more and bald tires kinda float on top.


----------

